# Suggestions please!



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

OK...I think I'm ready to dive into the wonderful world of soaping! Now I need some help! I'm counting on my first batch to be less than perfect so I figure it will be just for DH and me. I would like to try a scent but I'm having a hard time picking one so I'm coming to the experts. Here's our requirements: We both exercise very regularly (Air Force and all) so we need something either deodorizing, antibacterial or both. The other thing is DH is sensitive to very strong smells and he absolutely refuses to wear anything "girly". I know some of you have men's lines so suggestions would be wonderful. 

Quick aside: the ONE time I got hubby to put some lotion on his rough skin it was vanilla and (naturally) as soon as he put it on some other guy had to make a comment that he smelled like a girl. Put an end to THAT quickly... :sigh


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

The whole antibacterial thing won't happen in the world of handmade soap. A lot of people use it because it's NOT antibacterial. If you would like to add and Essential oil that is more astringent I would use Tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, rosemary. Fragrance oils will really not do anything for you in the area of deeper cleansing or anything. That is all in your recipe. Coconut has a high cleansing value as well as castor in amounts higher than 10%. Also not superfatting your soap will make it more cleansing, Goat milk superfats so watch out.

I have a sister that says she "can't" use my soap because it is too conditioning. It doesn't take care of her body odor. She is the only person to complain about that! But I have read somewhere that your body has to get used to more gentle cleansing - give it a few weeks. I never had an adjustment period - it was good from the get go and no one else has ever told me it took them awhile or anything so that could be a bunch of bung... But it makes some sense as I learned in cosmetology school that overcleansing one's face causes overactive oil glands and breakouts - could be the same for body odor? Too much deoderant, etc? I don't know...

Bethany


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I have found that EO peppermint is nice. Wintergreen is ok, but a lot of people think of Ben Gay, DD1, Marisha , thinks it smells like those pink wintergreen candies. I like peppermint myself. Marisha sent for Sandlewood for a mans scent though, I am excited to see how is smells in soap. Carolyn


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a note, if you are using an online soap calculator (and i hope that you will) they are ALWAYS set at a 5% SF default. The reason for that is because it is SO easy to mess up on the lye amount. Don't follow a recipe from a book, or even online unless you run the oils through a lye calc. A couple of good ones are: www.soapcalc.com, www.summerbeemeadow.com and www.thesage.com.

As for mens scents I have a few that I have used, Bay Rum from Brambleberry ( but I don't think that they are selling it anymore, but i just saw it on another site), Forest muse from SoapSilly, Green Tweed from Oregon Trails and Absolutely Oakmoss from Oregon Trails. If you go to www.tonysfragranceoils.com, there are many dupes of the more familiar scents out in the market.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Peppermint soap is wonderful LOL - can you tell which is my favorite. DH just asked me this morning, "Who made the mint soap?" It was a bar I got from Vicki and it is soooo nice. Other scents we both seem to like include lemon. bay rum, almond and cinnamon. Earthy scents seem to work well too like patchouli and sandalwood if you like those scents. We've found they can vary a lot based on what EO/FO the soaper uses so ask around for some good ones.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

for starters I would stick with just tea tree as it is just a nice fresh scent.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lillian's triple distilled peppermint is just wonderful. I have no idea why this one from her, and I have used many other peppermints soaps so well. It is also soo strong you certainly get your moneys worth hardly using any. I do also love Tea Tree Oil though in my Just Soap, it gives it that just perfect fresh scent..unscented soap needs  Vicki


----------

